# Pumpkin feeders ... How much, how often?



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I feed it regularly mixed with apple cider vinegar (that's the only way Molly would take it). I just give one to one and a half spoonfuls of it.


----------



## DieselDog (Oct 16, 2012)

I give Diesel a spoonful every morning mixed in with his food. Any more than that makes his poop like rocks and much less isn't very effective.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Vhuynh2 said:


> I feed it regularly mixed with apple cider vinegar (that's the only way Molly would take it). I just give one to one and a half spoonfuls of it.


This is pretty much what I do for Renny.


----------



## stealle (Nov 12, 2012)

How much is a "spoonful"? There are more than one kind. 

Just last weekend, I just started feeding raw on weekends and continue to feed kibble on weekdays. I decided to mix some pumpkin into the raw meals to help with digestion. Each can of organic pumpkin is 15oz. I used one can for 8 meals. So that works out to 1.88 ounces (3.75 tablespoons) for each meal. Seemed to work out well.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Both of my dogs were getting 2 level TBS of pumpkin with their kibble. I'm a fanatic about proper measuring, DH hates it but my Vet loves it


----------



## drloripalooza (Jan 7, 2012)

I only give it for loose stools, diarrhea, or surprisingly constipation. 2 level tablespoons for loose stools, 3-4 for diarrhea, 2-3 for constipation. I give it preventively for change in diet, say giving a raw pig hoof -- my dogs get kibble and cooked meat regularly.

They love the taste.

Oh and those are measured tablespoons. Remember to give plain pumpkin. I always keep a couple cans on hand. It's also good to mix it in with just a little natural yogurt that contains active cultures.

Oh, and that is for a golden size dog. I give the Irish Wolfhound who lives here a tablespoon more all around, lol.


----------



## Sheldon (Feb 27, 2013)

I give a teaspoon in the morning and one at night added to his kibble. This week I have started added a hand full of fresh frozen organic green beans too. Hi poop is perfect and his coating is doing well. I'm the one who is feeding a blended kibble of Fromm's LBP and Pro-Plan Lamb and rice.


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

I'm thinking i'm going to start feeding chester pumpkin, atleast twice a week his poop is a bit soft. I'm pretty sure he'll like it. This pup eats anything.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

xoerika620xo said:


> I'm thinking i'm going to start feeding chester pumpkin, atleast twice a week his poop is a bit soft. I'm pretty sure he'll like it. This pup eats anything.


It's funny how much attention we pay to their poop... :yuck:

I know I did the same when my DD was little, but it never fails to amaze me how we can all talk about it on this board with no hesitation. Little furbabies... :


----------

